# The Real Airshow Thread (ton of pix)



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I apologize to the dialup user's now...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Round 2*

Some more...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Round 3*

Press refresh for red x's you'll get there...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Round 4*

Open season on greenies now!!!!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

All I can say is, "WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Those were amazing, every single one of them.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic photos. Some look like they could have been on static display instead of in the air.

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RustyBrown again.
​


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice!

vBulletin Message You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I really like the picture of the red bi-plane.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Very nice!
> 
> QUOTE]
> You're right a falsh would have helped...:slimer:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*dang*

Ya know, Im really getting tired of telling you how awesome your work is. lol Someone is gonna think we're an item the way I praise you. Rusty, your wasting your time messing with all that concrete. Your calling is right here in front of us my friend. Unbelievable, as usual.

Zac


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Incredible!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

This is going to sound really, _really_ dumb, but were you in the sky taking some of those shots?

I am just completely spellbound.

WOW!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Bigma*

I am sure you used the Bigma, right? That is one heck of a lens! I am really sold! thanks for the pics as I was not able to get there.
SH


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll thank you too! Wish I could have been there, but it's just like I was!

Thank you for all your great photos.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Koru said:


> This is going to sound really, _really_ dumb, but were you in the sky taking some of those shots?
> 
> I am just completely spellbound.
> 
> WOW!


No dumb questions here. There was a fellow in his seventies or so there with a jeep that I asked if I could stand in to shoot over people's heads, but they wereall essentially from the ground.

These were all with the Bigma...and it wore me out!!!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I would say those are professionally taken photographs.I am not much of a picture or photograph driven person but geez you could persuade a man real quik!!!RYAN


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> No dumb questions here. There was a fellow in his seventies or so there with a jeep that I asked if I could stand in to shoot over people's heads, but they wereall essentially from the ground.
> 
> These were all with the Bigma...and it wore me out!!!


 You sure have a great deal of skill with that piece of equipment.

I might have to start saving. It's amazing to see how 'eye-level' the shots seem to be.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Great shots Rusty. Know you've got to be worn out shooting all those with your Bigma.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

awesome pics


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Out of shape*

The lens is 4.5 lbs by itself. Imagine working topwaters in deep cold water and trying to keep your elbows dry for 45 minutes or so. I hear the T-birds are in San Antonio Nov 4-5...if the weather cooperates it might be time for a road trip...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Rusty.


> These were all with the Bigma...and it wore me out!!!


I was wondering if that was the lens you used. I bet you have some aching muscles you didn't realize you had! 
Mike


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

As always, Very nice....


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

*My goodness!*

Those were awesome! It did look like you were in the air right alongside some of them!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Some more...


Just playing around with your fourth in this series. I like em all!

Thought better of it and removed my edit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thunderbirds are in San Antonio this weekend...*

I've done stranger things than a road trip...


----------

